# Julie & Julia



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone read this book? I'm about 100 pages into it and wanted to discuss it with someone. I also hear it's being made into a movie with Meryl Streep starring as Julia Child!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hmmmm, meryl as Julia.....hard to imagine, those are really big shoes to fill even for such a stellar actress.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the book. Very cute. Not so big on the thought of it being a movie but the book was great.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm having a hard time relating to the main character. I can't seem to get past her flaws. Like if she doesn't like eggs, or any of the other ingredients she "doesn't eat... ever!" how does she overcome it? I just don't get her.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I hated this book. Julie is a total loser who substitutes cooking for solving her numerous and real personal problems. Incorporating Julia Child into her messy life is an insult to that wonderful woman. I was so disgusted that by the time I reached her description of her kitchen with the cat-hair-covered walls, I threw out the book before I threw up.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

That's interesting because I'm having the same kind of reaction. I'm having a hard time relating to the character. What's with all the unladylike heroines in modern literature? Sarcastic, lazy, can't keep clean house main characters - people are identifying with this? So far I can't tell what Julia Child has to do with it at all.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I started reading it....shhh. don't tell anyone. But I stopped when I got my period. :lol::lol:

just way too girly of a book for a guy to read. But, I gave it a valiant effort. I'll try to get NRAtched on here, she read it and loved it.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

literally BIG shoes.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I saw this book at a secondhand store for $2.99. I passed.

It doesn't seem like the kind of book to read more than once, and there are better books on my to-read list from the library. That being said, I bought _Mastering the Art of French Cooking_ from the same secondhand store for around the same price. What a great cookbook.


----------

